# Fitting a Shelf to an Uneven Wall



## lew

I've run into a bit of a problem and hoping maybe someone can offer a suggestion.

I know how to scribe a cabinet or shelf to an uneven wall. My problem is the shelves are "corner" floating shelves. Although this is a brand new home, the corner is not square and the drywallers left a "hollow" between both outside corners and the 90 degree corner. If I scribe the shelf to the first wall, then the opposite side is no longer correct and visa versa. It appears to be a vicious circle, with the shelf getting smaller with each correction.

The client does not want any trim molding along the walls to detract from the floating "look" so this has to pretty close to a perfect fit. Any suggestion, ideas and comments are welcome!

Thanks!!

Lew


----------



## LesHastings

Take two pieces of 1/4 mdf or ply. Use one for each side, scribe and fit both to one side of the wall, then use them as templates for each side of your shelf. If the corner is out of square pin the two pieces together with a cross piece at the correct angle. Should solve the problem.


----------



## lew

Thanks!!!!!

Now that you explained it, the problem seems so simple. Wish I was not so much a one dimensional thinker!

Lew


----------



## motthunter

I would make a cardboard template.. this works well too.. you also can use hot glue and shim stock to mock it up like countertop guys do


----------



## lew

I made the one like the counter top guys do but then when I started to form it into shape I realized the problem.

I am going to try what Les suggested- making each side fit first- then make get the correct corner angle. Cardboard might be the best material to use because the shelves are only a little over 24" on each side and cutting and fitting the template would sure be easier- especially in the clients house.

Thanks for the ideas!

Lew


----------



## mmh

Suggestion #1: Re-dry wall the wall.
Suggestion #2: Install as is, Offer client a nice hard drink.
Suggestion #3: Dim lights.


----------



## lew

mmh,

I like those suggestions. I think I'll change the order-

Carpenter takes nice hard drink
Dim lights
Re-dry wall the wall
Take another hard drink
Give client shelf and let him put it up.


----------



## dustygirl

Lew you sound like one of the contractors that showed up at my last place.(LOL)


----------



## ropedog

option 4 hire a painter that goes heavy on the caulk.


----------



## romansfivefive

I am sure there is some sort of tool you should buy to do that job… even if you can just do it with cardboard.


----------



## AitchKay

Usually you scribe perpendicular to the surface. But the real rule is scribe in the direction you need to move. In this case you need to scribe at a 45* angle to both walls, because you want to push your shelves in tight to the corner.

So set your pencil compass to the largest gap, set its fixed leg into the very inside corner of the wall, with the pencil leg sticking out at a 45* angle. Then mark both legs of the shelf.

If you start in the corner you should be able to eyeball the angle, but you can also make a few light reference lines-before you hold it to the wall, use your combination square to gauge these off of both wall legs. The reference lines will all be parallel, with one of them landing on the "miter" line of the inside corner.

Then hold the shelf to the wall, and scribe, making sure that both legs of the compass cross each refence line at exactly the same time.

As usual, this takes more time t describe than to do!

AitchKay


----------

